# Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor



## TobiOC (28. März 2012)

*Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor*

Hallo,

Ich kämpfe schon seit längeren mit massiven einbrüchen  meiner WLAN Verbindung. Ich hatte immer um die   9 - 11k Down und 900-1k Up, nun nur noch 3 - 5 down doch der Up ist nachwievor  900-1k ( Hab  T-Online 16k). Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen wieso es Plötzlich so drastisch nach unten geht, hab schon kanäle gewechselt , firmware geupdatet, komplette internetleitung    ein paar minuten vom Strom aber bisher   keinen Erfolg.
Ausgeschlossen ist das es keine fremden   Netzte in der Umgebung meine stören. Am Pc kann es auch nicht liegen da ich  nichts geändert hab. Ich hab die Vermutung das  irgendein gerät   den Funverkehr stört aber wie soll ich das rausfinden ? Oder hat   jemand ne andere Vermutung  bzw Lösung ?

Wär euch dankbar

Mfg

Tobi


----------



## Luck0rs3n (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor*

Hallo TobiOC,
es wäre hilfreich zu wissen was für einen Router du hast oder hast du einen Accesspoint?
Wenn mehrere Antennen vorhanden sind kann evtl eine ausgefallen sein, dies ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich kann aber sein.
Ich hätte zuerst auch gedacht das der Frequenzbereich überlastet ist aber wenn du den Kanal schon geändert hast scheidet das auch. Falls irgendwelche versteckten Netze in der Nähe sind findest du diese damit:
InSSIDer, Download bei heise
Ist ein sehr zuverlässiges Tool.


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor*

Hast Du denn ALLE möglichen Kanäle schon getestet? Ich hatte auch mal Probleme, und bei mir war erst der 9. Kanal, den ich testete, stabil...


----------



## TobiOC (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor*

Hallo,

Also ich habe den Speedport W303v , das Programm hab ich schon probiert konnte aber  von meinen Routerstandpunkt aus kein fremdes netz finden. Kanäle hab ich  nicht komplett alle durchprobiert eher Stichpunktartig aber  mir kams dann so vor als ob es dann noch schlechter wird. Hab auch gelesen das Kanal 3 der Stabilste ist weil  alle  den Standport nutzen aber brachte auch nix , bei mir ist das so eingestellt das sich der Router immer den besten Kanal aussucht.


----------



## TheReal1604 (29. März 2012)

Grundsätzlich erstmal ein Gerät per Kabel an den Router schließen, vielleicht liegt es ja garnicht am WLAN?


----------



## TobiOC (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor*

hab ja    2 wlan und 1 mit kabel da läuft das das Internet wunderbar auch mein Laptop läuft mit wlan wunderbar aber geh ich  weiter weg   was früher kein problem war bricht die Verbindung stark ein


----------



## Chakka_cor (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor*

Hi,

die Leistungseinbruch muss nicht zwangsläufig an anderen WLANs liegen.

Für den Qualiltätsverlust können diverse Quellen in Frage kommen z.B.:

- Microwellenherde
- Funktelefone
- Babyphone
- Funkübertragungssystem z.B. für TV-Signale (aus eigener Erfahrung)
- usw.

Versuch mal die einzelnen Kanäle aus und wenn sich nichts bessert, bleibt nur LAN oder DLAN übrig um wieder eine gute Verbindung zu bekommen.


----------



## TobiOC (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wlan Plötzlich viel schlechter als zuvor*

OK werde ich machen und gebe dann bescheid ob es  was brachte


----------

